# Cricket traps?



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

What do you all use to catch/kill stray crix round the house?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I use my foot, bloody things are a pain in the ass


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

lol my mum never used to like having them around the house so as a joke once i bought her a cricket trap off Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order
other than that, pretty much what si said! !


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

reptilemanspoon said:


> lol my mum never used to like having them around the house so as a joke once i bought her a cricket trap off Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order
> other than that, pretty much what si said! !


theres no cricket trap on there just a cricket keeper


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

i think this is what they mean? Livefood UK Ltd.


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> i think this is what they mean? Livefood UK Ltd.


ah ok cool


----------



## gloom_kitty (Apr 23, 2007)

someone i talk to on another forum uses a praying mantis lol


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> What do you all use to catch/kill stray crix round the house?


yeah but babe gona be kinda hard to catch 1000


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

i once had a box full of adult blacks escape..
Lined the floor with sticky tape, sticky side up, put some sugar on it to attracked them, dumb things, tape was covered in em in the morning..


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

Mez said:


> i once had a box full of adult blacks escape..
> Lined the floor with sticky tape, sticky side up, put some sugar on it to attracked them, dumb things, tape was covered in em in the morning..


thats an amzing idea! must be the name XD


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Venomous Poison said:


> yeah but babe gona be kinda hard to catch 1000


hmm can i borrow someones alligator?


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

Livefood UK Ltd.

there you go i put it on the exact page this time.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

bengal cat:no1:

I no longer keep lizards that ea crix though and it's good to not have them running around and chirping away anymore


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

got a kittern yesterday, he is a great catcher!!! hehe


----------

